# New Badges for Forced Induction GTO's



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

I found a company that makes GM aftermarket add-ons and he made one called "Blown Boat". I put them on and have gotten lots of compliments. Company is thirdshiftstudios.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Not bad. I'll keep my sleeper look.


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Not bad. I'll keep my sleeper look.


mine is to loud even with the Magna Flows to try to run sleeper.


----------

